# Super Sexy Move... and other Warm Up techniques...



## Chree (Jul 22, 2013)

I used to just use the Sexy move (R U R' U') to practice the corner cutting of a cube (or it's inverse to practice reverse corner cutting).

Today I found myself doing this:

R' U' R U R U' R' U

And the mirror:

L U L' U' L' U L U'

Pro: It's like a Sexy Move that helps you feel around the edges of both corner cutting and reverse corner cutting in one maneuver.

Con: Unlike the Sexy move, which takes 6 rounds to return to a solved this... you have to do this 20 times.

But I think I might add this to my warm-up drill, just because my Reverse Corner Cutting, mid solve, leaves something to be desired.

What other Practice Drills do you guys run while you're warming-up/killing-time/etc?

I warm up with Sexy Moves, inverse Sexy, Sledge Hammer, T/G/A/V Perms, and a few of the trickier OLLs.


----------



## Username (Jul 22, 2013)

Solving a bigger cube is good warmup


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 22, 2013)

I like doing sledgehammers when bored/fiddling with my cube. I somehow find them easier than the sexy.


----------



## KongShou (Jul 22, 2013)

I usually warm up with a jog around the pitch and a few stretches

Or I just start solving straight away


----------



## ianliu64 (Jul 22, 2013)

T-Perm is fun


----------



## Thompson (Jul 22, 2013)

I just start with 4x4


----------



## CubezUBR (Jul 23, 2013)

just algs like r perms and t perm over and over again till my fingers are at maximum speed! i also have a squishy stress ball which i squeeze to warm up and strengthen my fingers, not like i need it or anything (im that slow anyway)


----------



## brandonw (Jul 30, 2013)

I rub my hands together to get them warm using a self massage technique I found. Basically you put your hands together at right angles (I start with right over left so my right hand fingers are all in the space between my left thumb and left fingers) and you grip firmly and then pull your thumb through and alternate. Once my hands are feeling warm I do some PLL attacks and then get into some solves.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 30, 2013)

I warm up by going slow and looking ahead. In other words, it takes me longer to warm up my brain than my fingers.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 30, 2013)

1st round is my warmup, scrambling is my 2nd warmup


----------

